# problem mit ' index of '   ftp



## thomas-eschweiler (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte dateinen in ein Verzeichnis/einen ordner auf meiner website hochladen, sodass sie als Index (quasi als inhaltsverzeichnis) angezeigt werden.
Beispiel: http://www.2-kings.de/dennis/

sobald ich meine seite dann aber aufrufe (bei mir http://www.t-ph.de/ski ) wird jedoch folgende fehlermeldung ausgegeben:
-- 
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /ski/ on this server.
-- 

wie kann ich das machen
an meinem ftp programm konnte ich nichts anders einstellen?
kann der provider da etwas machen oder wie muss ich vorgehen

mfg

thomas


----------



## michel_tr (27. April 2005)

Ich nehme mal an, das auf dem Server Apache läuft:

Apache hat eine Option namens "Indexes". Falls diese gesetzt ist, wird der Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses ausgegeben.


Du kannst nun folgendes versuchen:
erstelle in dem Ordner (ski) eine .htaccess Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
Options +Indexes
```

Falls du danach eine Fehlermeldung wie ".htaccess: Options not allowed here" bekommst, musst du deinen Provider darum bitten entweder
- Indexes für dein gewünschtes Verzeichniss zu setzen, oder
- in .htaccess Dateien das Ändern der Options zu erlauben.


P.S.: Ich glaube unter Windows kann man keine Dateien erstellen die mit einem Punkt anfangen. Also müsstest du z.b. eine htacces.txt erstellen und dann erst auf deinem Server in .htaccess umbenennen.


----------

